

Thomas Tryon’s Mystic Vegetarianism - Thevet
http://cosmologicsmagazine.com/alyssa-metzger-mystical-vegetarian/

======
koo5
as a self-identified almost-vegetarian, i want my 5 minutes back. to add
something thoughtful: a different vocabulary does not equal different ideas

